# Biggggg Cedar



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is a project that I am working on that will be entered in a contest. The wood is Eastern Red Cedar---I am just getting to the point where the finsh is starting to build a shine. It will have a bunch of coats of hand rubbed finish on it before it is done. I am useing a Homebrew for the finish.


----------



## Dario (Apr 20, 2007)

Gary,

Very nice cedar!

I have a comment but will keep it to myself since I am not sure if you welcome critique or not []


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 20, 2007)

Whoa, baby!  I LOVE that! [8D]


----------



## TAld (Apr 20, 2007)

That is GORGEOUS to say the least [:0]


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

Heck go right ahead and speak your mind----I have been around for a while and it ain't going to hurt my feelings a bit.


----------



## Dario (Apr 20, 2007)

Gary,

The wood is great but I feel like you tried to maximize and display the wood too much that the shape suffered a bit.  The body is a bit too cylindical for me and the mouth is too big.  Of course shape preference is highly personal and that might be the exact shape you are going for.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 20, 2007)

I like it reminds me of a overgrown spittoon(in a good way) from the old west, I would be proud to have it...... good luck.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

The show that this piece is going to---every one who has a booth can enter one item---I have two booths so I get to enter two items. The judge is one person---I am going to enter two very different items---because at the end of the day it comes down to what did one person like. One of the things you do not see in this pic-----this is a monster---I will take another pic and try to show the size better.


----------



## Dario (Apr 20, 2007)

The paper towel (as a reference) helped show the size.  Looks massive indeed.


----------



## Penmonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Sweet! The wood is some of the nicest ceder I've seen.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2007)

Gary, that is a beautiful piece of Cedar and the color variation is spectacular! I'm gonna disagree w/Dario on this though. On it's own, I can see what he's talking about, but I imediately envisioned it filled with a nice bouguet of flowers (real or silk wouldn't matter) and it should make for a truly gorgeous center piece.[^]


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

Billy I can't even give you a good reason why I make these. The darn thing is a bit on the expensive side. I just love making them---I have never seen anyone else that turns Big Cedar like mine---of course about the time I say that it will change---LOL
The second item that I am going to enter has been finished for a while----I need to post a pic of it also.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, I missed the paper towels the first time I saw that - that thing is massive!  Nice job Gary!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes it is big. And it did take courage to turn it. Red cedar is as brittle as it is soft. Easy to turn but very disaster prone. Shape? My immediate thoughts were spitoon or thunder mug. Not that I dislike, it's a good hollow form turning.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2007)

Frank-----Think lots and lots of CA


----------



## Ozzy (Apr 21, 2007)

Gary,
I like it, I think it looks great, and the wood is beautiful. As far as the size goes, I'm a Texan and everybody knows about Texas and big.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 21, 2007)

Bobb got a funny for you---I am in Kentucky---the #1 state that folks drive from to buy our stuff is----yup thats right--Texas. We get folks that stop by from Texas more than any other state---which is real strange because we are located back in the sticks in the middle of nowhere.
I guess it's one of those small world things


----------

